# Water Change...I am confused!



## Bertie (10 Jul 2013)

Hi,
I have  got myself confused on how many, and how much water changes to do.
At the moment I have a Rio 180 planted tank with pressurised co2 feeding double dose of a complete fert. At the moment I am changing 10% to 15% daily and a 50% change once a week.

I have perhaps read too much about this, but some say 50% once a week is enough and others say as much as you can as often as you can . I just want to get it right!

As I am retired, and at home everyday, the time taken for a daily water change is not a problem, but I would like a definitive answer as I want to do the best for my plants and my fishes.


----------



## foxfish (10 Jul 2013)

Bert, the min recommended is 50% a week but you could do 50% a day if you wanted to.
Your method is fantastic & can only help keep the tanks environment in the best possible condition, if your routine is not to much trouble then keep it up


----------



## Bertie (10 Jul 2013)

Thanks foxfish....I am happy that I am doing the right thing....I will have to stop researching too much as there is so much conflicting advice out there!


----------



## foxfish (10 Jul 2013)

When are we going to see a picture of your tank? How is it working at the moment?


----------



## Bertie (10 Jul 2013)

Hi Foxfish,
The tank is going ok...bit of algae coming back..I changed the front lamp to a Juwel "colour" tube (6400k) on Saturday. I am thinking of changing substrate and when I can get the naff background changed I will post a pic (or plants disguise it  ). Will not be able to change the background until the tank is empty as it is right against a wall.


----------



## DanMac (9 Aug 2013)

I dont mean to hijack this thread but i am only asking since it seems that your problem has been resolved.

My tank is low tech and lightly planted with a fine gravel substrate. the only dosing i do is 1ml easy carbo and 1ml TNC complete daily, (54 liter tank, single 24w light 10 hours a day).

I do a 30-40% water change every week, Is that enough?


----------



## foxfish (9 Aug 2013)

If you dose carbon they you are classified as high tech, 50% is the recommended.


----------

